# buffedCast 285: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## xashija (6. Februar 2012)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## Ramides (6. Februar 2012)

*WOW*

Als Diskussionsthema:
Ich denke nicht, dass es ein lokales Phänomen ist, dass Server immer mehr langsam zu 1-Fraktionsservern werden. Die Frage ist nur, wie Blizzard das lösen möchte. Serverzusammenlegungen wären eine Idee, die ich auch schon im September letzten Jahres auf der offiziellen Seite benannt habe: http://eu.battle.net...opic/2624976764

Eine andere mögliche Lösung ist mir im Hinblick auf die nächste Erweiterung eingefallen. Was wäre, wenn in Pandaria, nachdem die Schlacht zwischen den Fraktionen intensiviert werden, "Frieden" zwischen den Fraktionen geschlossen wird um etwas größeres zu bekämpfen. Dann würde Warcraft wirklich zu einem "1-Fraktion"-MMO werden. Fände ich auch spannend und würde wahrscheinlich das Spielerproblem auf den meißten Realms schlagartig entschärfen. Schlachten wie Baradin oder Tausendwinter müßten dann natürlich verändert werden. Aber die Schlachtfelder und Arenen laufen ja jetzt auch schon u.a. als Ally vs. Ally.

Würde es euren Spielspaß trüben? Ich glaube, dass kaum ein Unterschied zum derzeitigen Spielverhalten entstehen würde.

-----

*Allgemein*

Ich habe Buffed auf Google+ gefunden. Plant ihr in Zukunft eure Beiträge dort auch zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## Xaltheos (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

ich habe eine frage bezüglich des Startgebiets der Pandaren. Ich bin der Meinung es irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, konnte es aber leider nicht mehr
finden.
Wenn ich jetzt einen Mönch spiele aber KEIN Pandare bin (sondern sagen wir mal Taure =), starte ich dann in Mulgore oder auch auf der Schildkröte?

Ansonsten macht weiter so!!! Und lasst euch von den Nörglern nicht unterkriegen!

lg
Xaltheos


----------



## d2wap (6. Februar 2012)

*Guild Wars 2* Beta steht an - und man darf ab dem 20. Februar spielen/berichten...
Wer darf denn testen?
Herr Emmerifch? Und noch jemand?


Uuuuund natürlich noch eine *allgemeine *Frage:
Habt ihr vor in den Star Wars 3D-Kinofilm zu gehen? Also Episode 1 in 3D?
Ich bin noch am Schwanken...


----------



## Leasila (6. Februar 2012)

In diesem Jahr erscheint ja auch Starcaft 2 Hots was haltet ihr von den neuen Einheiten?


----------



## Nivali (6. Februar 2012)

Hi liebes BuffedCast Team,
Als erstes möchte ich euch sagen, dass mir die Art und Weise des BuffedCast echt gefällt, also weiter so! Dies ist mein erster Beitrag wie ihr vielleicht Links sehen könnt, dennoch hänge ich schon seit Jahren an euren Lippen, wie man so schön sagt.

So nun mal zu meinen Fragen:
*WoW*
Wie denkt ihr könnte man die Geschichte in WoW besser erzählen. Meine Gedanken dazu sind: Vor Nordend könnte man eine kleine Quest einführen, wo man von den Hütern der Zeit damit beauftragt wird, in die Zeit höchster Gefahr zurück zu reisen, um aus der Geschichte zu lernen und als weiserer und besserer Krieger zurückzukehren. Eine kleine einfache Questreihe wo man dann nach Nordend geführt wird. Der Effekt wäre ein sinnvolleres WoW Universum und somit auch ein besseres Spielerlebnis oder was denkt ihr?

Nachdem Sturmwind eine vollständige Überarbeitung erfahren hat, denkt ihr da nicht die andere Hauptstädte hätten es auch verdient? IF hatte ganz zu Anfang noch einen zusätzlichen Rang und war in etwa doppelt so groß wie jetzt. Diese Daten müssten ja eigentlich noch irgendwo rumschlummern...​
*SWTOR*
Findet ihr nicht auch es gibt viel zu viele deutsche/europäische Server(Realm), die völlig unausgelastet sind. Ich habe es jetzt bei mehreren Freunden und auch selbst erlebt, dass man sich einen Char hochspielt und dann merkt, dass auf dem Server einfach nichts geht. Denkt ihr, dass auf kürzere Sicht Server Zusammenlegungen kommen? Ich würde sie befürworten.​


----------



## Brodir (6. Februar 2012)

Hi Buffed,

zu WoW:

ihr habt ja mal gesagt das bestimmt noch nicht alle Features für Pandaria veröffentlicht wurden. Was wären denn Dinge die ihr euch wünschen würdet? Ich fände es ja toll wenn es Kampf vom Reittier aus geben würde, vieleicht mit alternativen Mechaniken, wie einer erhöhten Reichweite für Nahkämpfer oder Zauber wirken in der Bewegung für Caster. Ich denke grade dem PvP würde es eine Ganz neue Dimension geben (wortwörtlich bei den Flugmounts^^).

Grüße Brodir


----------



## René93 (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo buffed.de!

Ich habe folgende Frage an den WoW Teil:

Wenn es die WoW Städte in wirklichkeit geben würde, welche Stadt und vorallem welches Distrikt würdet ihr besiedeln? Ich würde nach Beutebucht gehen dort gefällt es mir am besten 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen René

PS: Ich würde gerne meine Gilde Zeitgeist auf dem Server Todeskrallen grüßen!


----------



## Hellyes (6. Februar 2012)

Hi buffies!


*Tera*

1. Was denkt ihr über das verkorkste Sneak Peek Event, schlechte PR für Frogster?

2. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der Lancer die einzige richtige Tank-Klasse in Tera. Ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Gamedupe (6. Februar 2012)

GW2:

Ich wollte fragen ob es bei GW2 auch Völkerfähigkeiten gibt (wie z.B. bei WoW dass ein Gnom mehr Mana hat, ein Untoter die Toten fressen kann, usw...)


----------



## Unfaced (6. Februar 2012)

*Guild Wars 2*

*) Ist es schon bekannt welche Rassen / Klassen Kombinationen möglich sein werden?

*) Falls Ihr bei einem der Events letztes Jahr Guild Wars 2 anspeieln durftet, könnt Ihr mir vielleicht sagen wie man sich den PVE Teil vorstellen kann? Ist das eher wie ein Themepark Teil (WoW / SWTOR) oder mehr Sandbox Teil wie SWG zB?


----------



## Veradun  (6. Februar 2012)

Hey ho ihr Buffies 

erstmal ein großes Lob für euren Podcast! Der Cast ist immer ein gern gesehener Gast auf meinem Ipod 
Nun meine Fragen:

*Buffed Allgemein:*

Wie erklärt ihr euch die stark gesunkenen Absatzzahlen des Buffedmagazins? Desinteresse an MMOs allgemein? Infoflaute MoP? Konzept des Magazins? 

(Quelle: http://www.magaziniac.de/2012/01/20/ivw-zahlen-iv-2011-wenig-erfreuliches/)

*SW-TOR:*

Ihr sprecht des Öfteren sehr wohlwollend von den SW-TOR Romanen. Ich habe die beiden Romane "Eine unheilvolle Allianz" und "Betrogen" geradezu verschlungen und würde gern von euren TOR-Spielern wissen, ob man die Protagonisten wie etwa Shigar Konshi oder Zeerid Korr auch im Spiel als NPC bzw. Questgeber antrifft? 

MFG


----------



## Wasserglas (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ich darf auch antworten geben und nicht nur fragen stellen 


> Ich wollte fragen ob es bei GW2 auch Völkerfähigkeiten gibt (wie z.B. bei WoW dass ein Gnom mehr Mana hat, ein Untoter die Toten fressen kann, usw...)


Ja die wird es geben.So können sich Asura z.B. einen Golem beschwören oder Norn sich in ihre Totems verwandeln.



> Ist es schon bekannt welche Rassen / Klassen Kombinationen möglich sein werden?


In GW2 kann jedes Volk jede Klasse spielen.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo Buffies,

Ich habe einen Framentar zu SW-ToR:

Ich habe in WOW mehrere Heal Klassen gespielt. Am längsten Druide. Nun habe ich vor kurzem meinen Sith Inqui als Heal umgeskillt. Jedoch komme ich mit meiner Macht beim Heilen nicht aus. Oft geht mir die Macht aus bevor dem Boss sein Leben ausgeht. Ein Kollege spielt einen Imp Agent Heal. Der kommt mit seinen Talenten viel länger und besser klar.
Habt auch ihr die Erfahrung gemacht das Macht Heal schneller "OOM" geht als andere Heal Klassen?

Und habt ihr vor zu den Klassen Videos zu machen um diese aus Sicht des Tank Heal und oder DD zu erklären sowie man diese am besten Spielt um möglichst lange durch zu halten? 

Möge die Dunkle Seite der Macht euch begleiten und stärken. Darth Durag.


----------



## Etymidiana (6. Februar 2012)

Huhu Buffilores =)

Meine erste Frage: Derzeit sind viele 80-85er Rar-Mobs in WoW für Jäger "reserviert". Meint ihr es sollte solche seltenen Klassenspezifischen Dinge für alle Klassen geben oder ist soetwas mit MoP geplant? 
Beispielsweise: Rar-Dämonen denen Hexer ihrer Fähigkeiten berauben können und an ihre Diener weitergeben.

Meine zweite Frage: Wenn ich richtig gesehn hab will Blizzard den Zerstörungshexern in MoP ihr, im PvE, viel zu schwaches und fast nutzloses Highend Talent Chaosblitz wegnehmen und Teufelsflamme ihren Effekt. Wäre es nicht besser diese Spells wieder nützlich zu machen als zu entfernen? 

(_Hoffe der Hexer wird mit dem nächten Addon wieder eine abgerundete Klasse_  )

Meine dritte Frage: Wer von euch Buffis hat sich den WoW Jahrespass gehohlt oder wer vielleicht noch nicht?^^


----------



## Nevistus (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo ans Buffed-Team,

Zu WoW:

Euer Lieblingsboss aus jedem Erweiterungszyklus.

Allgemein:

4,5,8,17, ...

Welches ist die nächste logische Zahl?


----------



## Kemler (6. Februar 2012)

Meine Frage sind einfach:

- Ist ZDF bereits an euch heran getretten um David, Simon oder Oli die Nachfolge von Thomas Gottschalt bei "Wetten das...?" anzubieten? Wenn ja, warum haben sie abgelehnt, falls nein, warum nicht?
- Wird es bald wieder mehr Anfangsgacks in der Buffedshoh geben?
- Wer der Moderatoren plant sich mal "The Secret World" anzu schauen? Und gibt es dazu neue Meldungen bezüglich release?


----------



## Phochahontas (6. Februar 2012)

Huhu Buffed´ler, ich fasse mich kurz.




- [font=Calibri, sans-serif]Waspassiert mit den Klassenlehren mit WoW-MoP da sie offenbar nicht mehr gebrauchtwerden? .. oder sind sie dann nur noch fürs “Talente“ verlernen gut? Das wäreirgendiw Schade[/font]

[font=Calibri, sans-serif]
[/font]

[font=Calibri, sans-serif]- ich erinnere mich sehr düster das irgendwann man einmal Taurenkreigsbemalungen bein Datamining angefallen sind. wisst ihr was es damit auf sich  hat/te?[/font]


----------



## Durag Silberbart (6. Februar 2012)

Phochahontas schrieb:


> Huhu Buffed´ler, ich fasse mich kurz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Arbeitslose NSC.... oh Gott. Bitte entlassen bevor Sturmwind und Orgimar das Griechenland in WOW werden. ^^


----------



## consense (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team

WoW:
Am letzten Sonntag ist ja das "Liebe liegt in der Luft" event gestartet.
Da ich noch nicht lange WoW spiele ist dies mein erstes Valentiens event.
Ich habe eine problem mit dem "Hübschen Glücksbringer", die ich versuche eifrig zu sammeln.
Ich habe mir euren Forenbeitrag zum Fest durchgelsen und mich an alles gehalten was dort standt.
Ich bin zu Monstern gegangen die in meinem Level-Gebiet liegen, und ich war allein.
Jedoch bekomme ich einfach keinen Glücksbringer.
Hoffentlich wist ihr was ich falsch mache, oder wo das problem liegen könnte.

MfG
Consense


----------



## Aroku (6. Februar 2012)

Hi buffed,
ich wollte mal eure meinung hören zu dem ausgefallenem sneak-peek event von tera.

ich persönlich finde es zwar schade, ABER ich hab es lieber bei so nem kleinem event als beim richtigem beta start.
was ich aber ein absulutes no go finde sind die leute die meinen die entwickler als hu...sohn usw. zu beschimpfen, ich mich aber freue da sie im gleichen satz noch sagen das sie tera nie auch nur anfassen werden weil die "beta" ja nichmal funktionieren würde.


----------



## Wangol (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo Buffedcrew,

mir gehen langsma wieder die Bücher zum lesen aus, dashalb wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr eine Internetseite kennt, auf der die WoW aufgelistet sind. Undzwar in Chronologisch sinnvoller Reihenfolge ( also nicht erst der Krieg der Ahnen, dann Nordend und dann etwas über Strom).

Danke sehr

Wangol


----------



## Hellyes (6. Februar 2012)

Nevistus schrieb:


> Allgemein:
> 
> 4,5,8,17, ...
> 
> Welches ist die nächste logische Zahl?




44


----------



## Dragonsslay (6. Februar 2012)

Soo ... ich wollte Fragen ob ihr meinen Drohbrief / Wahlkampfaufruf vorlesen könnt (für einen gewissen grünen Drachen):

Sooo ... ich hab mir jetzt EXTRA einen Buffed-account erstellt,
 um für meinen Co-Moderator zu voten ... ganz klar der Drache,
 wegen seiner götterhaften Stimme, dem heroischen, unerschrockenen Gemüt,
 und weil er einfach SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO putzig ist ...
 also alle für ihn voten,
 sonst .... ***** mit ******* in **** weil ihr so ****** mit ******* bei ****** 
.... also versucht garnicht erst jemand anderen zu wählen.

Dankee ... und um euch hungrig zu machen ... : Leckereis , warmer Apfelstrudel, Zimtsterne , Dominosteine, Heiße Schokolade, Marzipan, Glühwein, mjam, schmatz und so
... wenn ihr das nicht vorlest, mir fallen noch genug Appetitanreger ein ^^.


----------



## Krinte (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,



ich habe neulich einbischen eure alten Website Berichte zu Rift durchgesucht. In dem Bericht zur Finalen Wertung ( verdiente 90 !!!) steht das ein spezieller Rift Cast mit flo und David folgt.

Ist der jemals erschienen? Habe ihn nirgends gefunden. Falls ja vll Link in die news oder ins Rift download archiv.


2 Fragen zu RIFT hätte ich auch noch:



Wann gibts die Anworten vom Q&A wo Kahuna in die USA gedüst ist.



Und habt ihr schon 1.7 getestet und gespielt?!



Gruß Krinte


----------



## Xanjos (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nach den jüngsten Äusserungen vom [font="Arial, Helvetica"]Community Manager scheint es so zu sein, dass Blizzard bei WOW wohl doch noch weiter als 2 AddOns denkt als im inoffiziellen "Master Plans" von Blizzard vorgesehen ist. Viele gehen davon aus, dass dann eher alles Kurs auf "Titan" nimmt und keine neue Energie in WOW gesetzt werden soll.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, dass sich eventuell doch nochmal alles ändert und WOW anders/besser/epischer/interessanter wird? Oder ist das eher heisse Luft und ein leiser Versuch, die aktuellen Spieler bei Laune zu halten? Wird alles wieder gut? [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Grüße von Xanjos[/font]


----------



## Xanjos (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

SWTOR...

Ich habe neu angefangen, neben WOW auch SWTOR zu spielen. Meiner Ansicht nach beisst sich das derzeit nicht, denn SWTOR kann ich nach Belieben per Gamecard wundervoll questen und bei WOW mit Monatsgebühren den 85er Content geniessen. Soweit schön und gut.

Aber was habe ich wohl generell von SWTOR zu erwarten, wo es mir momentan so vorkommt, als würde ich viel Spass beim Questen haben, ein paar Instanzen besuchen und irgendwann habe ich das MMO durchgespielt... Sind da generell viele viele neue Planeten und Instanzen geplant, so dass man auch mit Level 50+ am Ende doch noch motiviert ist, weiterzuspielen? Oder verhält es sich eher so, dass Bioware erstmal abwartet und schaut, was umgesetzt werden könnte und wie das SPiel so läuft. Da würde sich meiner Meinung nach ja dann die Katze in den eigenen Schwanz beissen.

Grüße von Xanjos


----------



## Dragic (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

(Thema WOW):

Hallo ich wollte mal frage was ihr davon halten würdet wenn es nur noch eine Raid größe geben würde so wie früher, da man ja weiß das einige Bosse im 25ger einacher sind als im 10ner und auch umgedreht, da das neue Raid suchsystem ja auch nur 25ger unterstützt wäre das doch ne tolle Idee oder?


(Thema SWTOR):

ich würde gern die Gilde Solid Core auf dem Server Gnarwer's Roost grüßen

ich würde gern wissen ob man mit dem Patch 1.2 sein Interface besser anpassen kann oder es dann eine Option für Addons gibt die das zulassen?
das Interface so wie es jetzt is gefällt mir garnicht, ich hab am liebsten alle QuickSlots untereinander, auch ein bischen kleiner,
des weiterem hätte ich auch gern eine Target Target Anzeige, die vor allem beim heilen oder Bossen alles recht vereinfachen würde (siehe Knochendrescher mit seiner random aggro)


----------



## Mizekater (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo mein liebstes Buffed-Team,

ich habe ein paar Fragen die ihr mir bestimmt beantworten oder zumindest etwas dazu sagen könnt.

*WoW*

- Die Pandaren bekommen doch bestimmt auch ihr eigenes Mount, oder? Ich weiß nicht ob es schon mal erwähnt wurde aber bis jetzt habe ich mich nicht sonderlich für MoP interessiert. Was sich aber jetzt wo es angeblich nicht mehr lange dauert bis es kommt ändern wird.


*SW:ToR*

- Werdet ihr zu SW:ToR auch eine Datenbank anlegen, wie zu WoW? Ich fand das Feature immer sehr geil und würde mich sehr darüber freuen.

- Gibt es einen Guide von euch der mir veraten kann, wie ich wenn ich 50 bin an die epischen Sets komme? Ich habe gehört die kann man gegen Marken kaufen aber wo ich die herbekomme und wieviele ich brauche habe ich leider noch nicht heraus finden können.


*WildStar Online*

- Ich war letztes Jahr auf der Gamescom und da wurde unter anderem das Spiel "WildStar Online" vorgestellt. Habe leider seit dem nichts mehr von denen gehört. Wisst ihr etwas darüber?


Das wars auch erstmal von mir, die nächsten Fragen stelle ich dann nächste Woche ;-) 

LG euer Mizekater


----------



## Geneveve (7. Februar 2012)

SWTOR:

- woher habt ihr die Information, dass das Aggro-System so funktioniert, wie in eurem Sonderheft beschrieben?

Framentar:

SWTOR hat auf Level 50 nicht zuwenig Content - nur ist leider der Zugang zu diesem m.E. schlecht gestaltet, so dass man zu schnell "fertig" ist.

Beispiel:

Warum muss man nicht erst mal mit Crafting und Dailies sein Gear upgraden, um schwere Flashpoints überhaupt machen zu können?
Warum muss man dann nicht erst in den schweren Flashpoints Gear zusammen bekommen, um Ewige Kammer machen zu können?
Warum muss man dann nicht dann erst in der Ewigen Kammer sein Gear wieder verbessern, um Karggaras Palast machen zu können?

Und wenn man das durch hat meinetwegen Hardmore/Nightmare Versionen auf bestehenden Content, um sich weiter zu beschäftigen.
Im Moment ist es so: man wird 50 - muss wirklich minimal dafür sorgen, die Mods von seinem Gear auf Level 50 anzupassen (mit genug Credits ist das ein kurzer Besuch am Galaktischen Handelskiosk) und dann kann man sich den gesamten Content auf normal anschauen.

Ich denke die Motivation auf Level 50 könnte wesentlich länger aufrecht erhalten werden, wenn man den Zugang zu dem Content über das Gear wieder stärker staffeln würde.
Wenn man schnell alles gesehen hat und dann die Motivation daraus ziehen soll, alles noch mal in schwereren Modi zu schaffen, ist das wesentlich unattraktiver, als sich den Content an sich erstmal erarbeiten zu müssen.

Wie denkt ihr darüber?

Genereller Vorschlag:

- habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht den Podcast Live aufzuzeichnen und dabei einen Chat zuzulassen, so dass man direkt mit euch beim Podcasten interagieren könnte?
- habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht eine "Call-In" Episode zu machen, bei der man euch anrufen könnte beim Podcasten?
- habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht auch "Voice-Kommentare" zuzulassen, die man euch vorher zuschicken kann?

Finde alle drei Aspekte z.B. bei dem englischsprachigen Podcast "The Instance" eigentlich sehr fein!


----------



## Lexeron (7. Februar 2012)

Eine Frage an das nette WoW-Team:
Wenn ihr einen Boss oder eine Bossmechanik aus Classic, BC oder Wotlk wiederbeleben dürftet für einen Patch welche wäre das und warum?
Außerdem grüß ich(dort als Lexenor bekannt) noch die Gilde Kassiopeia auf dem Server Kel'Thuzad.
MfG
Lexeron aka Lexenor


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (7. Februar 2012)

Huhu, da im Moment ja etwas tote Hose ist in WoW, dachte ich mir ich könnte unter anderem mal ein paar neue sachen (oder alte einwerfen).^^

Teil 1 - WoW:

Warum meint ihr sagen die Entwickler immer wieder sie würden die Leute mit einem Grafiupdate verschrecken, würde das nicht eher wieder leute anlocken wenn die Grafik besser aussieht oder wollen sich die Devs nur die Arbeit sparen?

Die frage hab ich schon einmal gestellt ist abr nicht dran gekommen, darum hier nochmal: Wäre es nicht eine gute Idee wenn jede Raidinstanz einen Stärkungsbuf auf Spieler oder ein Debuff auf Gegner bekommt welchen man optional abstellen kann (wie in Eiskronenzitadelle), zusammen mit den entsprecheenden Erfolgen?
Dies würde jeder Instanz theoretisch 4 Schwierigkeitsgrade geben mit Normal/Hero mit/ohne Buff und die Raids sind sowohl für Anfänger bis Profis interessant und man kann sich zudem immer etwas steigern, wie bei einem Offlinespiel wo man nach und nach die Schwierigkeit hochdreht.

Teil 2:

Fallout 3:
Habe mir vor Weihnachten letzten Jahres Fallout 3 im Low Buget Bereich gekauft (Saturn, Game of the Year Version mit allen 5 DLC's inkl. für 10 Euro) und gestern die Hauptstory von F3 durchgezogen, nach ca 130h nebenaufgaben und erforschen.
Dabei hatte ich mit einigen Bugs zu kämpfen wie steckenbleiben in schutt oder umgefallenen regalen, (ich spiel sam fisherin des ödland, also schleiche im chinesischen dress aus anchorage, mit schallgedämpften Gewehr aus pitt rum, die Gegner sehen mich nicht mal wenn die in mich reinrennen^^) oder Einfrieren des Spiels an diversen Stellen (meist in den dlc's).
Bethesda empfielt bei diversen Problemen Cheats zu nutzen oder auf einen früheren Spielstand zurückzugehen, im Internet wird gesagt man soll Live deinstallieren, da dieses das Spiel verlangsamt und angeblich dann die Freezes weniger oder gar nicht mehr kommen.
Hattet ihr sowas auch und hat Skyrim eventuell auch solche Probleme und was haltet ihr davon das Bethesda seit Jahren diese Probleme in Fallout 3 nicht beseitigt, Logikfehler im Aufbau und der Story ausmerzt oder das Finale etwas epischer macht (Deathwing von Fallout 3 sag ich nur)?

Sonstiges: Ich Spiele gerne RP's, Shooter, u.s.w. und wollte euch mal fragen welche spiele würdet ihr empfehlen wo man wie in Deus Ex oder Splinter Cell Aufgaben und Jobs durch Heimlichkeit/Schleichen erledigen kann, statt wie Rambo in die nächste Gegnergruppe zu springen.


----------

